# First Handgun Purchase



## jls944 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey All,

This is my first post here. I've looked around and I am impressed with the knowledge all of you have on guns, ammo, etc.

I just took my basic handgun class and submitted my application for LTC. I was looking at the following guns and wanted to get your input on them. I haven't had a chance to try them out but it seems like they all have an excellent track record. Hopefully I will have a chance to try them this weekend at a local gun range. Anyway, my only criteria is to be around the $500-$550 price point. Please let me know what you think or recommend other handguns that I should consider try this weekend.

Ruger SR9 9mm
Glock 19 or 23
Springfield XD(M)

Thanks


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

My opinion is that they are all fine guns.
Your best bet is to find a range locally where you can rent each and see which one fits YOU best - how does it feel in YOUR hand and how do YOU shoot it? 

I really like the SR9 and the Glock 19, but I dont care how the XDm fits in my hand.

Just my .02!

Good luck and remember safety above all!


----------



## jls944 (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to mention that I intent to use the gun for personal protection and the shooting range. Also, I want a gun that I can easily carry (nothing too big).


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Welcome and of the choices you listed, I can highly recommend the Glock 19. Easy to conceal and carry, and big enough to shoot well at the range.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Dynamik1 said:


> My opinion is that they are all fine guns.
> Your best bet is to find a range locally where you can rent each and see which one fits YOU best - how does it feel in YOUR hand and how do YOU shoot it?
> 
> I really like the SR9 and the Glock 19, but I dont care how the XDm fits in my hand.
> ...


Same here, the XDM grip isn't what I'd call "large" but it is quite tall, and this causes me a little discomfort while shooting.

The Glock 19 is a great weapon. I can't say too much about the SR9 as I haven't even held it before. Other great options to the Glock 19 that come to mind are the CZ P-01, which has [arguably] the best ergonomics in the business, and the FNP 9, which is [again, arguably] the best bang for the buck. Also, both of these alternatives should be cheaper than a Glock 19.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Of the guns you have listed I would say the G19. To me all of the guns you have listed are to big to comfortably conceal well.
I have a feeling that once you begin to carry you will either not carry as often as you thought you would or end up with a sub-compact. There are many people out there that carry full size 1911's but it's definitely not the normal. Every person is different if there is a one size fits all handgun out there that works well for every situation I haven't found it yet. Good luck, the search for the right fit is a lot of fun :smt023


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Glock 19*

If the Glock fits your hand and you can shoot it well, I'd go with that. Personally, I don't shoot a Glock very well. The grip angle is not for me. Our department issues Glock 22's and I have one in the safe, but carry a Beretta 96. I use a Stoeger Cougar 8000 in .40 S&W for a BUG and truck gun as I am a reserve deputy with the narcotics unit. The Glock is an excellent weapon, just doesn't fit me. Find a range that rents the weapons and shoot until you are happy with your choice. Always remember the 4 rules of safe handgun use. Stay safe/shoot often.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

glock 19
first gun - 9mm
cost - glock
the 19 is the best, most sold, most used handgun out there "by model" other than the 45acp which is not a first gun


----------



## I'mStrapped (Nov 21, 2008)

hideit said:


> glock 19
> first gun - 9mm
> cost - glock
> the 19 is the best, most sold, most used handgun out there "by model" other than the 45acp which is not a first gun


My first handgun was a .45 acp. That said, I don't notice a whole lot of recoil difference between .45, .40, and 9mm, but most people do. I recomend glocks, but if you are choosing between th g19 and g23 you might want to shoot each side by side to compare recoil. The g23 in .40 does have a little more snap to it, but many people find it excessive. The g19 does have less muzzle flip to it for faster follow up shots.


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm kinda partial to the glocks and sigs


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

i have never liked the feel of glocks, and do of the xm. but i have to admit on a recent range trip i shot VERY well with the Glock. SR i can't speak to


----------



## paradis1142 (Dec 23, 2008)

Gotta love glock reliability.


----------



## harlequineternal (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm personally going to go with the G27 for concealed carry and range fire. Good luck and let us know what you pick m8!


----------



## Notman (Dec 26, 2008)

I was in the same spot as you about a month ago and ended up with a M&P9. I have put about 400 rounds through it and am very happy with my choice.


----------



## kenw (Feb 3, 2009)

I may have an odd hand (narrow with long fingers), but I didn't care for the way the Glock felt in my hand. I don't know if it was the angle or the "blockiness" of the grip, but it just felt wrong for me. The Sig was nicer, but seemed front heavy when I held it, even with a full mag. I wound up with the Smith M&P in .40.
Once I installed the large grip insert, it felt like it was custom fitted to my hand, and it shoots really well for me.

I think I'll be looking closely at the XD and the Berettas for my next round of purchases, but I won't be disappointed if I wind up with another Smith or 2.

Just .02 from one of the new guys.

Ken


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

I am in the same boat my friend...I am trying to purchase my first handgun. I read alot and finally compiled my own list in 2 groups (steel frames and poly frames) review my post:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=17859

The XD(M) was among the polymer frame list and I tried it 2 days ago and then today again..This gun is a winner..Very well balanced and has high accuracy in the range I tried it at (up to 40 ft).

It looks like the experience you gain in buying a gun does matter..The important thing is try the gun more than once and be sure to like it and be satified with the performance before you buy it..That's my personal opinion and alot of good experienced guys in this forum advice of the same thing.


----------

